# Games you guys play on?



## blitzmantis (Feb 8, 2008)

Hallo,

I never thought about this but then the thought just sparked inside my head. I was wondering what games you breeders or keepers play on... Get back to me... :lol: 

P.S. I play on Guitar Hero and Call of Duty.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 8, 2008)

pc online gaming..bf2142,..been trying to find somone that plays it but there all kids playing xbox360..lol


----------



## king_frog (Feb 8, 2008)

Lets name a 'few'...

Warrock

Guildwars

and any others i can find, (I have lots of games...)


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay Jonny,

Stop playing Guild Wars, concentrate more on doing expert songs on gh3 or something.


----------



## acerbity (Feb 9, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> but there all kids playing xbox360..lol


You're sounding a little elitist there, or at the very least grossly preconceived.


----------



## asdsdf (Feb 9, 2008)

Unofrtunately, I have to agree with ^.

I'm currently playing Soldier Front. It's a free fps. I love the feel of the game better than warrock, cs, cod4, or bf. It just looks great to me, and it's very fun.... If you want to play, tell me.

http://sfront.ijji.com/

Here is a vid of my friend playing.

 In this vid, he is mostly a sniper, but you can both spray and snipe. I still have to get more footage of me to make the ultimate vid. xD (I use psg1/sig551/remington870/berettaiforgot)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 9, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> Hallo,I never thought about this but then the thought just sparked inside my head. I was wondering what games you breeders or keepers play on... Get back to me... :lol:
> 
> P.S. I play on Guitar Hero and Call of Duty.


I play let's take care of bugs :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

acerbity said:


> You're sounding a little elitist there, or at the very least grossly preconceived.


if u play with top of range pc online your see its 10 x better..i was just joking about the kid thing but for online if u have a really good pc it wil beat xbox 360 hands down.what ever your taste i guees..i prefer using a mouse and a keyboard over the joypad..its faster.

i guees alot more playxobx360 online cause its alot of money to get a pc that plays games better than xbox 360..it cost me 2000$ for the pc..gsx 8800 nvidia graphics card..both ways are good..im just getting frustarted that noone plays online pc gaming that i know of.


----------



## joossa (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't play online. Single player games are the way to go.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

joossa said:


> I don't play online. Single player games are the way to go.


single player games are not the way..complete them in 2 days then your left with game thats worthless..play online game every game is different..single games are fun until u complete them//any way..who wants to play with a computer..playing with humans is alot more fun.//and when your all talking in a battle with a mic its a right laugh.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 9, 2008)

Id ave a game on bf2142 but its buggered


----------



## Malnra (Feb 9, 2008)

World Of Warcraft .. hoard side


----------

